# Monster Catfish and Alligator gar



## Hard Core (Mar 22, 2013)

We smoke them this week in Louisiana. I am ready for warm weather

http://


----------



## jarhead 44 (Mar 22, 2013)

you aint the only waitin for the warmer weather cant wait


----------

